# las fallas de Valencia



## brasileña-

Hola

Hoy estudiamos en la clase de español un texto que hablaba de las fiestas españolas y una de ellas es Las Fallas de Valencia. Me gustaría saber se alguién conoce esta fiesta, es que no comprendi muy bien esta palabra "falla" porque esto significa una cosa que no dió cierto...

Alguién podría me dicer algo sobre eso?

Gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

As "fallas de valencia" são uma celebração religiosa valenciana em homenagem, se não me engano, a São José.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> As "fallas de valencia" são uma celebração religiosa valenciana em homenagem, se não me engano, a São José.


 
Exacto e a '_falla_' que lhe dá o nome (que originalmente é um termo catalão, pelo que não lhe deve ser atribuído o significado que teria em castelhano) é uma bonecada que por lá queimam durante as festas.


----------



## brasileña-

Pero, WhoSoyEu, pero que significa "fallas" en esto contexto? Y debe de ser a San Jose mismo porque  el texto dice que esta fiesta empezó en 19 de marzo (día de San Jose) por carpinteros.



Carfer said:


> Exacto e a '_falla_' que lhe dá o nome (que originalmente é um termo catalão, pelo que não lhe deve ser atribuído o significado que teria em castelhano) é uma bonecada que por lá queimam durante as festas.


 
Carfer, bonecada é um monte de bonecos? Sei que a pergunta parece boba, mas tenho que faze-la, rsrs


----------



## Carfer

brasileña- said:


> Carfer, bonecada é um monte de bonecos? Sei que a pergunta parece boba, mas tenho que faze-la, rsrs


 
Não é nada boba, se vocês não usam (e mesmo se usassem!). É isso mesmo, um conjunto de bonecos, que se chama precisamente '_falla_' (talvez por serem queimados, o termo latino de que proveio a palavra significava '_tocha_').


----------



## WhoSoyEu

brasileña- said:


> Pero, WhoSoyEu, pero que significa "fallas" en esto contexto? Y debe de ser a San Jose mismo porque  el texto dice que esta fiesta empezó en 19 de marzo (día de San Jose) por carpinteros.



"Fallas" obviamente neste contexto, não significa algo com defeitos. Como o Carfer explicou, é uma palavra catalã que por acaso tem a mesma grafia da palavra "falla" em espanhol.

Eu não conheço o significado da palavra em catalão, sinto não poder ajudar.


----------



## brasileña-

Gracias, Carfer!!
Ahora comprendo  el texto, él  ( o ello?) dice que las fallas son para satirizar algún acontecimiento y son quemadas, menos la que es elegida por el tribunal fallero y pasa al museo fallero. Entonces son bonecos.. Muy bien! Como es bueno los foros/foruns. Cuántas dudas podremos sanar. Gracias!!



WhoSoyEu said:


> "Fallas" obviamente neste contexto, não significa algo com defeitos. Como o Carfer explicou, é uma palavra catalã que por acaso tem a mesma grafia da palavra "falla" em espanhol.
> 
> Eu não conheço o significado da palavra em catalão, sinto não poder ajudar.


 

Gracias,  de cualquer manera!!! O Carfer explico todo!! Son bonecos!!!


----------



## pidocha

Las "fallas" son figuras de personajes o motivos variados, principalmente a modo de sátira. Tienen un gran tamaño (desde 2 metros hasta 15 metros) y están construidas con madera, papel, cartón, etc. Se construyen durante todo el año por los vecinos o asociaciones "falleras" con el único fin de ser quemadas en la fiesta de San José en Valencia (o San Juan en Alicante, aunque de menor tradición). Entre todas las fallas de la ciudad el jurado elige únicamente una que se salvará del fuego. No tienen un sentido religioso que yo sepa. Introduce "fallas valencia" en google y entederás lo que son.



Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por si sirve de ayuda, del DRAE:

*falla**3**.*
(*Del **cat.** falla,** y este **del **lat.** facŭla, antorcha).*

*1. *f. Conjunto de figuras de carácter burlesco que, dispuestas sobre un tablado, se queman públicamente en Valencia por las fiestas de San José.
*2. *f. pl. Período durante el cual se celebran estos festejos.

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Pouco posso acrescentar sobre uma "falla". Penso que se há dito praticamente todo. Aqui há um dicionário (escrever "falla" e ver pontos 1.2 e 1.3).
São um conjunto de bonecos que formam uma crítica sobre qualquer assunto (é una sátira normalmente). Colocam-se normalmente ao redor do dia 15 de Março (_plantà_) e queimam-se no dia 19 de Março à noitinha (_cremà_). Nasceram para comemorar o santo padroeiro dos carpinteiros: São José (19 de Março).
Eis umas fotos das "fallas" de Burriana, uma cidadezinha que fica perto de onde eu nasci. Acho que são do ano 2004:
Foto 1
Foto 2
Vestido de "fallera" (mulher que representa à associação de vizinhos que realiza uma "falla").


----------



## Outsider

Abri também um tópico no fórum de catalão.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> Abri também um tópico no fórum de catalão.


Infelizmente ontem não li o fórum catalão, mas as respostas são óptimas.


----------



## brasileña-

pidocha said:


> Las "fallas" son figuras de personajes o motivos variados, principalmente a modo de sátira. Tienen un gran tamaño (desde 2 metros hasta 15 metros) y están construidas con madera, papel, cartón, etc. Se construyen durante todo el año por los vecinos o asociaciones "falleras" con el único fin de ser quemadas en la fiesta de San José en Valencia (o San Juan en Alicante, aunque de menor tradición). Entre todas las fallas de la ciudad el jurado elige únicamente una que se salvará del fuego. No tienen un sentido religioso que yo sepa. Introduce "fallas valencia" en google y entederás lo que son.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias, Pidocha!!

Es una cultura muy interesante, diferente para mí!! Me gustó mucho! Gracias por su explicación!!

Hasta la vista


----------



## brasileña-

Tombatossals said:


> Pouco posso acrescentar sobre uma "falla". Penso que se há dito praticamente todo. Aqui há um dicionário (escrever "falla" e ver pontos 1.2 e 1.3).
> São um conjunto de bonecos que formam uma crítica sobre qualquer assunto (é una sátira normalmente). Colocam-se normalmente ao redor do dia 15 de Março (_plantà_) e queimam-se no dia 19 de Março à noitinha (_cremà_). Nasceram para comemorar o santo padroeiro dos carpinteiros: São José (19 de Março).
> Eis umas fotos das "fallas" de Burriana, uma cidadezinha que fica perto de onde eu nasci. Acho que são do ano 2004:
> Foto 1
> Foto 2
> Vestido de "fallera" (mulher que representa à associação de vizinhos que realiza uma "falla").


 
Hola

Gracias por las fotos, mostraré a mis amigas que estudian conmigo.

Que es (_plantà_) y (_cremà_). Indica el inicio y el fin de la fiesta?


----------



## brasileña-

Tombatossals said:


> Pouco posso acrescentar sobre uma "falla". Penso que se há dito praticamente todo. Aqui há um dicionário (escrever "falla" e ver pontos 1.2 e 1.3).
> São um conjunto de bonecos que formam uma crítica sobre qualquer assunto (é una sátira normalmente). Colocam-se normalmente ao redor do dia 15 de Março (_plantà_) e queimam-se no dia 19 de Março à noitinha (_cremà_). Nasceram para comemorar o santo padroeiro dos carpinteiros: São José (19 de Março).
> Eis umas fotos das "fallas" de Burriana, uma cidadezinha que fica perto de onde eu nasci. Acho que são do ano 2004:
> Foto 1
> Foto 2
> Vestido de "fallera" (mulher que representa à associação de vizinhos que realiza uma "falla").


 
Tombatossals, eso dicionario está escrito en Catalan. Es una mistura den español con francés. Yo pensé que catalan fuera más fácil, tuviera sólo algunas  palabras diferentes, así como una lengua regional, pero es muy diferente, no?


----------



## brasileña-

Outsider said:


> Abri também um tópico no fórum de catalão.


 
Gracias!!


----------



## Tomby

brasileña- said:


> Hola
> 
> Gracias por las fotos, mostraré a mis amigas que estudian conmigo.
> 
> Que es (_plantà_) y (_cremà_). Indica el inicio y el fin de la fiesta?


Sim, mas a _plantà_ de ontem perdeu charme per causa da chuva. Eis um jornal de hoje, em espanhol.


----------



## brasileña-

Tombatossals said:


> Sim, mas a _plantà_ de ontem perdeu charme per causa da chuva. Eis um jornal de hoje, em espanhol.


 
Gracias por el link del jornal! Lo copie para siempre dar una mirada en el.

Hasta!!


----------



## Favara

brasileña- said:


> Tombatossals, eso dicionario está escrito en Catalan. Es una mistura den español con francés. Yo pensé que catalan fuera más fácil, tuviera sólo algunas  palabras diferentes, así como una lengua regional, pero es muy diferente, no?


It's a separate Romance language. Actually, Spanish and Portuguese are more closely related to eachother than either of them is to Catalan.


----------



## brasileña-

Favara said:


> It's a separate Romance language. Actually, Spanish and Portuguese are more closely related to eachother than either of them is to Catalan.


 
Gracias, Favara!!


----------

